# διαπίδυση



## nickel (May 27, 2010)

Το νήμα έχει να κάνει κυρίως με την ορθογραφία της ταλαίπωρης λέξης *διαπίδυση*, δευτερευόντως με τη μετάφρασή της. Η οποία _διαπίδυση_ έχει σχέση με κάποιο ρήμα _πιδύω_, από τον _πίδακα_. Όπως λέει το ΕΛΝΕΓ:

*διαπίδυση* «αμοιβαία διείσδυση αερίων ή υγρών» < αρχ. _διαπίδυσις_ < ρ. _διαπιδύω_ < _δια_- + _πιδ(ύω)_ «αναβλύζω» < ουσ. _πίδαξ_ –_ακος_.

Αρκεί λοιπόν να θυμόμαστε τον πίδακα και τη δύση. Τα άλλα ουσιαστικά που λήγουν σε –_δυση_ είναι τα γνωστά από το ρήμα _δύω_ «βυθίζομαι, βουτώ»: _κατάδυση, ανάδυση, είσδυση, διείσδυση, ένδυση, επένδυση_ κ.λπ.

Το ρήμα *διαπιδύω* απαντά στον Αριστοτέλη (διὰ μὲν οὖν τῶν φλεβῶν καὶ τῶν ἐν ἑκάστοις πόρων διαπιδύουσα ἡ τροφή) και τον Ιπποκράτη. Στο LSJ το μεταφράζει *ooze through*, και τη _διαπίδυση_, *transudation*. Στον Δημητράκο: «2. αμτβ. διαρρέω, ρέω δια μέσου των πόρων σώματος τινος».

Στο λήμμα *διαπίδυση* του Παπύρου φιλοξενούνται η διαπίδυση των αερίων ή αεριώδης διάχυση (*effusion — gaseous diffusion*) και η διαπίδυση των υγρών διαλυμάτων (*dialysis*).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Effusion
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graham's_Law_of_Effusion
Ωστόσο, στο λεξικό της χημείας η *effusion* αποδίδεται ως *έγχυση* και η *dialysis* ως *διαπίδυση* (με σημείωση: «Δεν πρέπει σε καμία περίπτωση να αποδοθεί ως "διάλυση". Αποτελεί σπάνια περίπτωση όρου ελληνικής προέλευσης, που ωστόσο στα ελληνικά θα πρέπει να αποδοθεί τελείως διαφορετικά»).

Από τα αρχαία υπάρχει και η *διαπήδηση*: (1) η διά μέσου πήδησις ή αναπήδησις· (2) μτφ. ιατρ. επί του αίματος, η διά μέσου των ιστών δίοδος, διαπίδυσις (Δημητράκος). Στο LSJ: *διαπηδ-άω* […] leap across, τάφρον: metaph., pass over lightly. Medic., ooze through, perh. f.l. for –πιδύω. *διαπήδ-ησις*, εως, ἡ, leaping or starting through: metaph. in Medic., of blood, etc., transudation through the tissues.

Μπορούμε σήμερα να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τη γραφή *διαπήδηση* αντί για τη *διαπίδυση*; Φαντάζομαι όχι. Όταν ο Αγουρίδης γράφει στην Καθημερινή «Η διαπήδηση μεταξύ δέντρων-θεών και δαιμόνων δημιούργησε ένα ολόκληρο πάνθεον θεών αλλά και δαιμόνων», υποθέτουμε ότι ήθελε να γράψει «διαπίδυση». Ίσως το ίδιο και ο Ροζάνης όταν γράφει στην Αυγή «στη χριστιανική καταγωγή της ρομαντικής κατακορύφου, που πράγματι δεν είναι άλλη παρά η διαπήδηση στις ιδέες της χάριτος και του θαύματος» (αν και είναι ικανός να το θέλει «διαπήδηση»).

Τι γίνεται όμως όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με σπινθήρες και ηλεκτρόνια; Π.χ. στην Καθημερινή πάλι:
Οι καπνοί και τα θερμά αέρια από την πυρκαγιά αυτή προκάλεσαν ιονισμό και διαπήδηση των μονωτήρων των γραμμών με αποτέλεσμα ο μηχανισμός προστασίας αυτών να τις θέτει εκτός λειτουργίας.
http://portal.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathbreak_1_20/08/2009_293199

Αλλού:
Κατά τον έλεγχο σταθερότητας τάσης, σημειώθηκε διαπήδηση ηλεκτρικού σπινθήρα στα 3100 V…
http://www.gge.gr/up/files/2006-11-27_RAPEX.doc

η υψηλή αντίσταση του δέρματος μεταφέρει την αστραπή μέσα στο σώμα με ένα τρόπο που είναι γνωστός ως «flashover» (διαπήδηση ηλεκτρικού σπινθήρα)
http://www.myphone.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=143649

Προκαλείται διαπήδηση ηλεκτρονίων από το ϑερμό άκρο προς το ψυχρό […] Η ροή (διαπήδηση, στην αγγλική ορολογία diffusion) ηλεκτρονίων…
http://www.lme.ntua.gr/repos/lessons/introduction-ss08.pdf

...ώστε να αποκλειστεί είτε η τυχαία επαφή του σωλήνα με τους αγωγούς, είτε εξ επαγωγής διαπήδηση της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας από τους αγωγούς...
http://www.areiospagos.gr/nomologia...NhVCNscDX70xvVTl2ntwZHPjJw0eJp&apof=1511_2008

Και τι γίνεται στη γλωσσολογία;

διαπηδώ > percolate
διαπήδηση (η), μεταπήδηση (η) > percolation
http://users.uoi.gr/gjxydo/lexicon/byletter/lookup.php?text=P
(Έτσι και στο γλωσσάρι του Ξυδόπουλου.)

Χάρη στη διαπήδηση χαρακτηριστικών (percolation) επιτυγχάνεται η συμφωνία μεταξύ επιθέτου και ουσιαστικού.
http://nemertes.lis.upatras.gr/dspace/bitstream/123456789/914/1/Nemertes-Koliopoulou.pdf

Νομίζω ότι στη γλωσσολογία πρέπει να γράφεται «διαπίδυση», εκτός αν επιλέξουν κάποιον άλλο όρο.

Στα ηλεκτρολογικά βρίσκω και _*διαπίδυση*_ σπινθήρα / τάσης κ.λπ.

Π.χ. στην ίδια σελίδα:
http://www.toxotis.net/gr/lexiko.asp?cat=13
…μεταφέρει το υψηλό voltage με ασφάλεια και χωρίς διαπίδυση ρεύματος προς άλλες κατευθύνσεις…
…για να επιτευχθεί διαπίδυση ρεύματος (σπινθήρας). …
…εξάρτημα που καθοδηγεί το φαινόμενο της διαπίδυσης τάσης σε βενζινοκινητήρες…

Κατά τον έλεγχο σταθερότητας τάσης, παρατηρήθηκε διαπίδυση ηλεκτρικού σπινθήρα.
http://www.gge.gr/up/files/2006-09-18_RAPEX.doc

Το βραχυκύκλωμα ορίζεται απλά ως η επαφή (ή διαπίδυση) μεταξύ σημείων διαφορετικού δυναμικού.
http://nefeli.lib.teicrete.gr/browse/stef/hle/2007/Meslemes/attached-document/2007Meslemes.pdf

Φρονώ ότι και στα ηλεκτρολογικά η σωστή ορθογραφία είναι *διαπίδυση* όσο κι αν νιώθουμε τον πειρασμό να φανταστούμε σπινθήρες που πηδάνε.

Αν συμφωνούμε σ' αυτά, θα μπορέσουμε να περάσουμε και σε μεταφραστικές αντιστοιχίες. Στα κοινά ελληνοαγγλικά λεξικά έχω πολλά και διάφορα:
osmosis | transpiration | diapedesis | percolation | transudation
και μάλλον θα πρέπει να προσθέσουμε και το _flashover_.


----------

